# Greetings ANDREW J. EVANS Lodge #102 -PHA



## TRodgers357 (Oct 9, 2019)

Greetings Brethren! I hope is well within the blessings from our great architect! I am Bro. Tyran Rodgers. I h....... from ANDREW J. EVANS LODGE #102, District #18, as elected treasurer. In the jurisdiction of MWPHGLMD & Jurisdictions Inc., Also under the Leadership of the Most Worshipful Emanuel J. Stanley......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Landry (Oct 15, 2019)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Oct 15, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, Brother.


----------



## Chaz (Oct 16, 2019)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 16, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Brother RG (Oct 25, 2019)

Welcome to the forum brother!


----------



## Matt L (Oct 26, 2019)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Bro Sony (Oct 27, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------

